# bucko gloves



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

I use mech. gloves most of the time , but i was thinking of trying some of the bucko gloves anyone have any experince with these.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Found this little piece on the web. 


> This company is in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. The gloves are imported from Pakistan. The company sells a variety of gloves and leather products. The
> owner is a beekeeper, with about 300 hives. I got my pair a few weeks ago, so they haven't been field tested yet. But they look like they should do well.


I had looked at some gloves from a Pakistan company and these may very well be the same one. The non-palm side of the glove is what is called a three dimensional weave that is about 1/8 inch thick but breathes. The samples I received the palm leather was thin and not very durable. The sizing also tended to be Asian or smaller than normal.

Like I said I am not sure if they are sourced from the same company and he may have had his gloves made with a thicker leather.


By the way where did you hear about Bucko Gloves?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

They are great gloves! Cheap too!

When I got them they seemed a little big for my hands (large), the thumb especially. I was a little turned off at the extra material at first. That was until I got a pair of them all gummed up and washed them. Hung them to dry and put them back on after they dried. Made a fist a couple of times and they were as soft as they were in the beginning. But the skin formed exactly to my hands.

Now after every use, I wash the gloves with hand soap in the sink while wearing them. Hang to dry and they are clean, ready to go the next time around. 

As far as any other leather of skin type gloves go, I don't think I've ever had any that I liked better. They are well built and I've had no problems with splitting or seams coming loose any where.

I've recently referred a couple of other people to them and I see they still don't have a website, only a number to call. I was think about ordering some more of them myself to put away in a box for a later day. My only concern is they stop making them? When I talked to the guy ordering them, he said that he was just trying them out to see if it was something that they could sell. That was over a year ago I believe?

Seems like they costed $24 / 3 pair. And may be better with higher quantities? Which would be good for something like a club purchase.

I definitely give them a thumbs up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

What I have is all goatskin MM. No other materials on the hand of the gloves.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

magnet-man said:


> Found this little piece on the web.
> 
> 
> I had looked at some gloves from a Pakistan company and these may very well be the same one. The non-palm side of the glove is what is called a three dimensional weave that is about 1/8 inch thick but breathes. The samples I received the palm leather was thin and not very durable. The sizing also tended to be Asian or smaller than normal.
> ...


Magnet-Man i saw them advertised in Bee Culture and ABJ.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Where did you buy them from? 
I've been using nitriles but they make my hands sweat too much.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

*bucko*



Brenda said:


> Where did you buy them from?
> I've been using nitriles but they make my hands sweat too much.


 Bucko Gloves, Inc. 800.966.1408


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I've been using these gloves, and selling them to other local bekeepers, for some time and I like them. The goat skin leather is very soft and pliable. I've had no complaints from others who have purchased them from me.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just ordered three pair 2 were xxl and one large and i like them they well made. I will continue to use them they can bee ordered from the company. i have some for sale on ebay if anyone is interested


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Good cheep gloves Will do busness with them again


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Ordered gloves on mon. arrived today 3 pair 27.00 and no shipping charge and they are nice.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Are these the same as the "buck-a-roo" gloves on Ebay? Those are the only ones that come up on a search.
Do they have a gauntlet?
Sheri


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Are these the same as the "buck-a-roo" gloves on Ebay? Those are the only ones that come up on a search.
> Do they have a gauntlet?
> Sheri


I don't think it is the same glove. These are goat skin and can ordered from bucko 800.966.1408 three pair for 27.00


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Ted n Ms said:


> I don't think it is the same glove. These are goat skin and can ordered from bucko 800.966.1408 three pair for 27.00


I like the price but I have no idea what they are like. Again, do they have a gauntlet? If so, is it nylon, leather or what? I love the Mann Lake goatskin gloves (about $20 ea) with the nylon gauntlet and wouldn't change unless I can find something similar for less money. Is there a picture somewhere?
Thanks.
Sheri


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Are these the same as the "buck-a-roo" gloves on Ebay? Those are the only ones that come up on a search.
> Do they have a gauntlet?
> Sheri


The buck-a-roo gloves I saw on ebay would probably work ok if you have a horse and get yourself a six shooter. The bees might take offense if you have that frilly stuff on your jacket though? :lpf:

We're obviously not looking at the same thing over there Sheri 

Honeyman was telling me last year (I think) that Lapps had them on the shelf at their place. I don't see them on their site though?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Bizzybee said:


> We're obviously not looking at the same thing over there Sheri


Yeah, well I have seen folks use some pretty weird stuff for beekeeping and thought, well, this doesn't look right but who knows. Some people are really into fringe, lol.

I guess I am still trying to find out what is so good about these besides the price, which is pretty sweet.
Sheri


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's a couple of shots from my cell phone Sheri. Not great but might help?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks so much, the picture came through just fine!!
Do the bees sting through the mesh? We had that issue with Dadants vented gloves.
Thanx,
Sheri


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I got bees in a couple of yards that don't like me very much, don't know why :scratch: 

But no, never any stings through them yet. I guess if you were to keep them pulled up tight on your arm they could get through. I'm sure they could get through the mesh if they had the chance to reach your skin. It's not double layered.

I typically wear a jacket or a t-shirt working the bees. The jacket prevents stings under the mesh when I wear it. The t-shirts have long sleeves but I keep them up and have no protection with them under the mesh. Still no stings.

The gauntlet on these gloves comes up to the elbow and not above like most other gloves I've used in the past. That may be an issue depending on what you wear? 

Seems like I started using those gloves early in the season last year? Been though a lot of hives with them whenever it was.

These are the first goatskin gloves I've used before. Very comfortable gloves. I have been impressed with the construction. Well assembled and the band hasn't weakened at all. I'm pretty hard on gloves and they've stood up very well so far.

I was a little concerned with the price when I first ordered them. I really didn't expect them to last long. Glad I gave them a try now.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, I will give them a try. We go through a lot of gloves in a summer.
Sheri


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

They work well for me.  Been useing them for about five years now.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Ordered 3 pair too. Will give them a shot. 


Nice picture Old Boy.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

*Goat Skin Gloves*

Ordered 3 or 4 pair and we were not happy with them.
The elastic does not last in the sleeve.
I thought that may it was just my pair but my son told me not to reorder them again as they don't seem to last a month.
Every pair had the same problem.
Good price I agree.
But how good is a low price if they will not last?


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*gloves*

bought some 2 years ago and use them on cutouts. 
they have worked fine for me.
all gloves get stung during work must be changed often.
bob evans


----------



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

*buckogloves.com*

just ordered a couple of pairs (so no opinion yet) but i did find out that they just put up a website at http://buckogloves.com/. it is not an e-commerce site. it only has huge PDFs of their catalogue, so i am attaching an image of the page that has the "Beekeepers Glove".

again, i have no opinion of these gloves (will report back later), just sharing what they look like.


beekepers-glove.png


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I like mine, and they clean up really nice,

Here our their prices.

Our beekeeper glove prices are as follows. If 3 or more pair are ordered, shipping is included. 

less than 3 pair $9.00/pair +shipping 
3-5 pair $9.00/pair freight paid 
6-11 pair $7.75/pair freight paid 
12+ $7.25/pair freight paid


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

Ordered 6 pr, various sizes, for different workers. Leather is very nice. Lots of stings thru venting, tho. Venting starts near wrists, and jumper sleeves don't always stay down. Great work gloves, but not for us to work bees. Workers are duct taping the vent area. Won't be re-ordering them for bee gloves.


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

New help in extracting room was very tentative (SLOW) grabbing frames, scraping tops, because they didn't want to grab a bee. We gave them a pair of these gloves to wear and the pace really improved! 

ALSO, we have ordered many more pair for work gloves. The guys got used to them, the price is great, and we keep several spare pair on hand.


----------



## LittleElf (Nov 1, 2010)

I am about to re-order gloves from Bucko Gloves. I have at least 3 people that I ordered with last year and every single person has been pleased with them. I am ordering again because the quality was great and the price was right. I have been stung through the leather on occassion, but with goatskin that is always a possibility.

I bought some from Betterbee when I started that were cowhide and I hated them, I used them once and gave them away. But the Bucko gloves have been awesome. I haven't ever had a problem with being stung through the vents. The sizes are right on, a bit bulky at first, but when you rinse them off, they shrink like leather does and they fit just right after. Like many others have said, they wash beautifully and are always ready for my next forage through the bees.

My only suggestion, is to use some kind of vegetable oil after they are dried to keep the leather supple. This doesn't upset the bees and keeps the leather supple and more pliable.

My only other complaint is that 1 out of the 10 gloves I ordered was not stictched properly around the middle fingers. When I talked to them about it, they sent me a new pair to replace them, with no charge.

They have always been friendly and helpful when I have called.

One more thing. They send gloves to our Southern Adirondack Beekeeper's Association seminar every year. We auction them off to pay for the speakers and the assorted programs we have throughout the year. The gloves are always sought after and people are always upset if they don't win them. Their are always a ton of tickets flowing out of the raffle containers for these gloves.

So not only do they support our club, but they put out a good reliable product at a truly reasonable price. They also stand behind their products and that is something I don't see a lot of these days.

Thanks for listening, I hope this helps someone. Just thought my 2 cents might help anyone on the fence about buying these gloves, someone recent. For a little more than you pay for one or two pair of gloves elsewhere, you can have 3 pairs from Bucko, sent for free. There isn't a better deal on gloves anywhere....

IMHO....

Nissa
Golden Bee Works
Glens Falls, N.Y.


----------

